# من أكبر اسحاق أم اسماعيل؟



## سيد كمال (13 مايو 2012)

سفر التكوين الاصحاح 16 العدد 16
16. كَانَ ابْرَامُ ابْنَ سِتٍّ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً لَمَّا وَلَدَتْ هَاجَرُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لابْرَامَ.
سفر التكوين الاصحاح 21 العدد 5
5. وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ حِينَ وُلِدَ لَهُ اسْحَاقُ ابْنُهُ

يفهم من النصيين السابقين أن اسماعيل اكبر من اسحاق 
ولكن تزداد حيرة عندما تقرأ هذا النص
سفر التكوين الاصحاح 22
1. وَحَدَثَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الامُورِ انَّ اللهَ امْتَحَنَ ابْرَاهِيمَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا ابْرَاهِيمُ». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا».
2. فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ اسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ الَى ارْضِ الْمُرِيَّا وَاصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى احَدِ الْجِبَالِ الَّذِي اقُولُ لَكَ».
3. فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَشَدَّ عَلَى حِمَارِهِ وَاخَذَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ غِلْمَانِهِ مَعَهُ وَاسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَشَقَّقَ حَطَبا لِمُحْرَقَةٍ وَقَامَ وَذَهَبَ الَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ اللهُ.
4. وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ رَفَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَابْصَرَ الْمَوْضِعَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ
5. فَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ لِغُلامَيْهِ: «اجْلِسَا انْتُمَا هَهُنَا مَعَ الْحِمَارِ وَامَّا انَا وَالْغُلامُ فَنَذْهَبُ الَى هُنَاكَ وَنَسْجُدُ ثُمَّ نَرْجِعُ الَيْكُمَا».
6. فَاخَذَ ابْرَاهِيمُ حَطَبَ الْمُحْرَقَةِ وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى اسْحَاقَ ابْنِهِ وَاخَذَ بِيَدِهِ النَّارَ وَالسِّكِّينَ. فَذَهَبَا كِلاهُمَا مَعا.
7. وَقَالَ اسْحَاقُ لابْرَاهِيمَ ابِيهِ: «يَا ابِي». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا يَا ابْنِي». فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا النَّارُ وَالْحَطَبُ وَلَكِنْ ايْنَ الْخَرُوفُ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ؟»
8. فَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ: «اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي». فَذَهَبَا كِلاهُمَا مَعا.
9. فَلَمَّا اتَيَا الَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ اللهُ بَنَى هُنَاكَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الْمَذْبَحَ وَرَتَّبَ الْحَطَبَ وَرَبَطَ اسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ فَوْقَ الْحَطَبِ.
10. ثُمَّ مَدَّ ابْرَاهِيمُ يَدَهُ وَاخَذَ السِّكِّينَ لِيَذْبَحَ ابْنَهُ.
11. فَنَادَاهُ مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْرَاهِيمُ». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا»
12. فَقَالَ: «لا تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ الَى الْغُلامِ وَلا تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئا لانِّي الْانَ عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي».
13. فَرَفَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَاذَا كَبْشٌ وَرَاءَهُ مُمْسَكا فِي الْغَابَةِ بِقَرْنَيْهِ فَذَهَبَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَاخَذَ الْكَبْشَ وَاصْعَدَهُ مُحْرَقَةً عِوَضا عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
14. فَدَعَا ابْرَاهِيمُ اسْمَ ذَلِكَ الْمَوْضِعِ «يَهْوَهْ يِرْاهْ». حَتَّى انَّهُ يُقَالُ الْيَوْمَ: «فِي جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ يُرَى».
15. وَنَادَى مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ ابْرَاهِيمَ ثَانِيَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ
16. وَقَالَ: «بِذَاتِي اقْسَمْتُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ انِّي مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا الامْرَ وَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ
17. ابَارِكُكَ مُبَارَكَةً وَاكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ تَكْثِيرا كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكَ بَابَ اعْدَائِهِ
18. وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ امَمِ الارْضِ مِنْ اجْلِ انَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي».
19. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الَى غُلامَيْهِ فَقَامُوا وَذَهَبُوا مَعا الَى بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. وَسَكَنَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فِي بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.

كيف يقول الله ابنك وحيدك  اسحاق مع أن اسحاق هو الأصغر 
وبالتوفيق بين هذه النصوص يتضح أن الذى حرف الانجيل قام بوضع كلمة اسحاق فى هذا النص:
فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ اسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ الَى ارْضِ الْمُرِيَّا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

إخرس  - قطع لسانك 
كتابي المقدس ليس محرفاً 
يا  بتاع  صاد   ونون ويحزنون   إنت ..
------------
لقد تم طرد  إبن الجارية الذى كان يلهو   لهواً  معيبا - ومزاحاً  مخجلاً   تعفف كتابنا  المقدس عن الاشارة إليه تفصيلاً-  ولا غرابةً  فهو  كان مراهقاً  -تربية جاريةً ..
وطـُــرد  هو  وأمه  وصار  إسحق   ألابن الوحيد .
متى تفهمون؟؟؟؟!! متى تكفون عن التنطع ؟؟؟!!

إقتباس من الوحى الالهى المعصوم - سفر التكوين الاصحاح السابع عشر - النص(( فأجعل عهدي بيني وبينك، وأكثرك كثيرا جدا

3 فسقط أبرام على وجهه . وتكلم الله معه قائلا

4 أما أنا فهوذا عهدي معك، وتكون أبا لجمهور من الأمم

5 فلا يدعى اسمك بعد أبرام بل يكون اسمك إبراهيم، لأني أجعلك أبا لجمهور من الأمم

6 وأثمرك كثيرا جدا، وأجعلك أمما، وملوك منك يخرجون

7 وأقيم عهدي بيني وبينك، وبين نسلك من بعدك في أجيالهم، عهدا أبديا،* لأكون إلها لك ولنسلك من بعدك
*
8 وأعطي لك ولنسلك من بعدك أرض غربتك، كل أرض كنعان ملكا أبديا. وأكون إلههم

9 وقال الله لإبراهيم : وأما أنت فتحفظ عهدي، أنت ونسلك من بعدك في أجيالهم

10 هذا هو عهدي الذي تحفظونه بيني وبينكم، وبين نسلك من بعدك: يختن منكم كل ذكر

11 فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم، فيكون علامة عهد بيني وبينكم

12 ابن ثمانية أيام يختن منكم كل ذكر في أجيالكم: وليد البيت، والمبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك

13 يختن ختانا وليد بيتك والمبتاع بفضتك، فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا أبديا

14 وأما الذكر الأغلف الذي لا يختن في لحم غرلته فتقطع تلك النفس من شعبها. إنه قد نكث عهدي

15 وقال الله لإبراهيم : ساراي امرأتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي، بل اسمها سارة

16* وأباركها وأعطيك أيضا منها ابنا. أباركها فتكون أمما، وملوك شعوب منها يكونون
*
17 فسقط إبراهيم على وجهه وضحك، وقال في قلبه: هل يولد لابن مئة سنة ؟ وهل تلد سارة وهي بنت تسعين سنة

18 وقال إبراهيم لله: ليت إسماعيل يعيش أمامك

19_* فقال الله: بل سارة امرأتك تلد لك ابنا وتدعو اسمه إسحاق. وأقيم عهدي معه عهدا أبديا لنسله من ب*_عده

20 وأما إسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه. ها أنا أباركه وأثمره وأكثره كثيرا جدا. اثني عشر رئيسا يلد، وأجعله أمة كبيرة

21 *ولكن عهدي أقيمه مع إسحاق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الآتية
*
22 فلما فرغ من الكلام معه صعد الله عن إبراهيم

23 فأخذ إبراهيم إسماعيل ابنه، وجميع ولدان بيته، وجميع المبتاعين بفضته، كل ذكر من أهل بيت إبراهيم، وختن لحم غرلتهم في ذلك اليوم عينه كما كلمه الله

24 وكان إبراهيم ابن تسع وتسعين سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته

25 وكان إسماعيل ابنه ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته))  إنتهى الاقتباس  من الوحى الالهى القدسي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

*الرد على الاتهام الظالم الجائر بتحرييف الانجيل ممن لم ولا ولن يعلم ولا يفهم*

19. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الَى غُلامَيْهِ فَقَامُوا وَذَهَبُوا مَعا الَى بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. وَسَكَنَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فِي بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.

كيف يقول الله ابنك وحيدك  اسحاق مع أن اسحاق هو الأصغر 
وبالتوفيق بين هذه النصوص يتضح أن الذى حرف الانجيل قام بوضع كلمة اسحاق فى هذا النص:
فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ اسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ الَى ارْضِ الْمُرِيَّا 
[/QUOTE]
----------------------------------------

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد

ســــــــــلامة الشـــــــــــوف يا خير  غُمة  إبتليت بها الناس..
الانجيل هو كتاب العهد الجديد   فى أربعة شهود  (متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ) قبل سفر أعمال الرسل ورسائل  رسل المسيح  وسفر الرؤيا ..
بعد تلك الاحداث _* بأكثر   من*_
    1500سنة شمسية .يا أسطا . فإذ كنت عاجزاً عن معرفة تسمية كتبنا  وتاريخها  فنصيحة ألا تتصدر  للdepates الاحسن هاتلنا حد كبير نكلمه.
 ------------
هل إسم  إسحق هو مجرد إسم  ذكر - حشراً -  أو سهواً فى ((معرض سياق القصة))..  ام  إسم وشخص إسحق  هو الحقيقة  والعقيده  والتاريخ  المقصود  بغير سهو  ولا  غلط  ولا خلط  ..  يا أمة  ضحكت من جهلها وغبائها الامم.؟؟!!
إبحث  وإدرس وإعرف  وحذارررري  -حذاررري  أن  ت(_*إقرأ*_).
ألف ألف سلامة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

إقتباس قدسي من الوحى الالهى  التكوين إصحاح 21
((6 وقالت سارة: قد صنع إلي الله ضحكا. كل من يسمع يضحك لي

7 وقالت: من قال لإبراهيم: سارة ترضع بنين ؟ حتى ولدت ابنا في شيخوخته

8 فكبر الولد وفطم. وصنع إبراهيم وليمة عظيمة يوم فطام إسحاق

9 ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لإبراهيم يمزح

10 فقالت لإبراهيم*: اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها، لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحاق
*
11 فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني إبراهيم لسبب ابنه

12_* فقال الله لإبراهيم : لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك. في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها، لأنه بإسحاق يدعى لك نسل*_

13 وابن الجارية أيضا سأجعله أمة لأنه نسلك

14 فبكر إبراهيم صباحا وأخذ خبزا وقربة ماء وأعطاهما لهاجر، واضعا إياهما على كتفها، والولد، وصرفها. فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع

15 ولما فرغ الماء من القربة طرحت الولد تحت إحدى الأشجار

16 ومضت وجلست مقابله بعيدا نحو رمية قوس، لأنها قالت: لاأنظر موت الولد. فجلست مقابله ورفعت صوتها وبكت

17 فسمع الله صوت الغلام، ونادى ملاك الله هاجر من السماء وقال لها: ما لك يا هاجر ؟ لا تخافي، لأن الله قد سمع لصوت الغلام حيث هو

18 قومي احملي الغلام وشدي يدك به، لأني سأجعله أمة عظيمة

19 وفتح الله عينيها فأبصرت بئر ماء، فذهبت وملأت القربة ماء وسقت الغلام

20 وكان الله مع الغلام فكبر، وسكن في البرية، وكان ينمو رامي قوس

21 وسكن في برية فاران ، وأخذت له أمه زوجة من أرض مصر)) إنتهى الاقتباس
فالمؤكد عندنا أن هاجر  هى  عبده مصرية من  ((بدو سيناى))  و أنها أهداها فرعون المهيمن على هذه المنطقة إلى آبرام  ..وأنها وإبنها  عادت إلى هذه المنطقة(بدو سيناى )  وتوطنت فيها وزوجت ولدها منها. وليس لدينا دليل على ذهابهما إلى (مكة بكة ) إنتهى .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مايو 2012)

*بعد هذه الردود الحاسمة لأخونا الحبيب إلكتريك ، ليس لنا إلاَّ أن ندعو للسائل لكى الله ينعم عليه بالمعرفة الحقيقية

المعرفة التى تجعله يفرق بين نسل الجسد -من هاجر- والذى ليس له -بالمقارنة بالآخر- أى إعتبار ، وبين نسل الوعد ، الذى فيه قيل لإبراهيم : بإسحاق يُدعى لك نسل

نسل الجسد ساقط من الوعود الإلهية ، لأنه مبنى على غير الإيمان

أما نسل الإيمان ، فينال الوعود الإلهية

وقد صرنا نحن - أبناء الإيمان - وارثين مع أبناء الوعد ، مع أبناء الإيمان وليس أبناء الجسد

++ تفكير الأخ السائل ، ينحصر فى محاولات إنتساب جسدانى لإبراهيم ، ولو بإدعاءات باطلة

أما الفهم الحقيقى لخطة الله ، فتجعلنا نعرف أنه ليس كل نسل الجسد نالوا الوعد ، ولا حتى من نسل إسحق نفسه ، فقد سقط من وعود الله الذين سلكوا بحسب الجسد وليس بحسب الإيمان

+++ يا أخى السائل ، إبحث عن الجوهرة الحقيقية ، فى طاعة الإيمان ، وليس فى محاولات مستميتة للإنتساب للجسد ، حتى ولو بالزور
فالإنتساب للجسد لن ينفعك شيئاً ، مثلما لم ينفع عيسو ، ومثلما لم ينفع اليهود الرافضين للإيمان ، الذين رفضوا المسيح .

++++ وحتى لو تمكنت من إثبات هذا النسب (مع أنك لن تنجح فيه) ، فماذا سينفعك ذلك !!!! هل ذلك سيجعل الذى ليس نبياً ، نبياً !!!! هل ذلك سيجعل الذى عنده شذوذ ، فيشتهى الطفلة ويصنع معها الجنس ، هل سيجعله نبياً !!!!!!!!

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)

*الإجابة بسيطة جداً إسماعيل لم يكن موجودا مع إبراهيم، فقد غادر هو وأمه ليبقى "إسحق" هو الوحيد .. وبالتالي، فهو "إبنه وحيده" 
حظ اوفر..
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (13 مايو 2012)

> وبالتوفيق بين هذه النصوص يتضح أن الذى حرف الانجيل قام بوضع كلمة اسحاق فى هذا النص:
> فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ اسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ الَى ارْضِ الْمُرِيَّا



يابن الايه يا لذينا

يعني الراجل الوِحِش اللي حرّف الانجيل مخدش باله وهو بيحط الكلمة
و انت اللي فقستها .. د انت عبقري ، يا سلام لو كانت جابت منك اتنين ^_^


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 مايو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> 19. ثُمَّ رَجَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ الَى غُلامَيْهِ فَقَامُوا وَذَهَبُوا مَعا الَى بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ. وَسَكَنَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فِي بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.
> 
> كيف يقول الله ابنك وحيدك  اسحاق مع أن اسحاق هو الأصغر
> وبالتوفيق بين هذه النصوص يتضح_* أن الذى حرف الانجيل*_ قام بوضع كلمة اسحاق فى هذا النص:
> فَقَالَ: «خُذِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ اسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ الَى ارْضِ الْمُرِيَّا



----------------------------------------

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد

ســــــــــلامة الشـــــــــــوف يا خير  غُمة  إبتليت بها الناس..
الانجيل هو كتاب العهد الجديد   فى أربعة شهود  (متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ) قبل سفر أعمال الرسل ورسائل  رسل المسيح  وسفر الرؤيا ..
بعد تلك الاحداث _* بأكثر   من*_
    1500سنة شمسية .يا أسطا . فإذ كنت عاجزاً عن معرفة تسمية كتبنا  وتاريخها  فنصيحة ألا تتصدر  للdebates الاحسن هاتلنا حد كبير نكلمه.
 ------------
هل إسم  إسحق هو مجرد إسم  ذكر - حشراً -  أو سهواً فى ((معرض سياق القصة))..  ام  إسم وشخص إسحق  هو الحقيقة  والعقيده  والتاريخ  المقصود  بغير سهو  ولا  غلط  ولا خلط  ..  يا أمة  ضحكت من جهلها وغبائها الامم.؟؟!!
إبحث  وإدرس وإعرف  وحذارررري  -حذاررري  أن  ت(_*إقرأ*_).
ألف ألف سلامة[/QUOTE]


----------

